
Baidu's Andrew Ng Leaves to explore a new chapter in artificial intelligence - collinmanderson
https://www.wsj.com/articles/baidu-chief-scientist-andrew-ng-exits-chinese-internet-giant-1490161675
======
collinmanderson
"Baidu’s chief scientist, Andrew Ng, said he was leaving the company to
explore a new chapter in artificial intelligence. His departure comes two
months after the firm hired a new president."

